# ATITool with laptops...



## rtb (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi,

I go straight to the point. I just bought a fujitsu-siemens amilo a notebook (Athlon64 3200+, 512 pc2700 ddr, 60 hdd, 15,4'' wide xga) equipped with an ATI mobility Radeon 9700 with 128 megs of ram. The core goes by 446MHz, which is ok by me, but the memory is only 432Mhz (2x216) which I find quite low, especially since the manufacturer claims the card to be a 9700 PRO...
And now my question: did any1 try to oc an ATI mobility Radeon card? If yes, what were the results? Any artifacts? System stability? Overheat? Smoke?? 
I will appreciate any info on this!
Thx in advance!

rtb

PS. pls excuse my english, still in learning mode =]


----------



## nightelf84 (Dec 4, 2004)

From ATI:


> ATI’s POWERPLAY™ technology continually monitors the workload on your notebook by automatically adjusting clock speeds and voltages based on your level of activity to extend battery life even longer.



How would one OC with this technology in play? Even if you could get the clock speeds to stick manually and disable the automation involved, I would not bet on getting a significant OC on it as the overall cooling is not as pronounced as in desktops.


----------



## rtb (Dec 4, 2004)

PowerPlay can be disabled easily, besides it's only working while on battery. But you're right with the cooling and that is my biggest concern... that's why I ask, if someone did actually use ATITool to overclock a mobile radeon and what were the results of that. thx anyway!


----------



## mkysimes (Dec 8, 2004)

I have overclocked my ati mobility 9700....got it up to 570 clock and 280 mem (didn't like the memory for some reason) and I know alot of people on various forums that have overclocked theirs also, however I'm not so sure I'd recommend it without at least a laptop cooler.  I will say that I had to lower the clock speed a bit at one point after seeing some weird stuff happen in doom 3 but then that game kinda pushes things to the limits. The scary thing was that my laptop was pretty warm after that so I decided not to push it with certain games. I do find it odd that we have different mem speeds though.  Stock I run 446 clock and 250 mem. Weird.


----------



## Darrell262 (Dec 12, 2004)

I tryed, I have a Toshiba laptop with the 9700m with 128mb ram..

Stock clock rate is 391core and 200 mem

I got the core to 419 or somewhere around there using the built in overclocker tester, but the memory didn't oc too great. I think 219 or something, but i got colored parts on the screen, meaning too hot/too high of a oc.. 

So.... 

I heard theres a way to install normal ati drivers on the lap top, switching the video card id or something.. any ideas? saw this on hexus.net..


----------

